# HELP!!!!! Stuck in Disk Utility, No OS, Hardrive locked.



## 5stateweather (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay, so I got Mac OS X Lion a couple weeks ago, slowed down my computer. 
I tried to do a system restore using the Command+R Key ... Disk Utility. 
I erased my hard drive, then tried to download Lion .. It told me I didn't download Lion (Which I did) 
So I messed with it ... and ended up licking my hardrive. 
HELP!


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 1, 2012)

What did you format that hard drive? OS X requires Mac OS Extended.


----------



## 5stateweather (Jul 1, 2012)

Satcomer said:


> What did you format that hard drive? OS X requires Mac OS Extended.



" Locking " Not licking. On my first post. 

And yes, that's what I have! But it is locked and read only!


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 1, 2012)

Boot to your Lion Recovery partition again.
Open Disk Utility.
You said that you already erased the partition.
So, to reset that partition (and fix that locked issue) click on the hard drive (the line with manufacturer's info), then click the Partition tab.
Click the drop down to change partition type to 1 Partition, give it a name, if you like, and click the Apply button. That will recreate your partition - properly.
Quit Disk Utility, and continue with the Lion OS X install.


----------



## 5stateweather (Jul 1, 2012)

DeltaMac said:


> Boot to your Lion Recovery partition again.
> Open Disk Utility.
> You said that you already erased the partition.
> So, to reset that partition (and fix that locked issue) click on the hard drive (the line with manufacturer's info), then click the Partition tab.
> ...



It won't let me paertition anything.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 1, 2012)

What happens when you try the partition?
Please give more details than just "...won't let me..."
Do you get an error message of some kind?
Be sure to try a different setup of partitions, such as "2 partitions"

Be sure to shut your Mac completely off first, before booting to the Lion Recovery partition, then try the partition/erase again.


----------



## 5stateweather (Jul 2, 2012)

It won't even let me get another partition. It won't let me click on it.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 2, 2012)

Did I miss something? Try this again - Follow _exactly_ step-by-step
1. Boot to your Lion Recovery partition.
2. Open Disk Utility
3. Click on the drive (the manufacturer's info line, _NOT_ the line with the name of your partition), then click the Partition tab.
4. Change the Partition Type drop-down, and change to ANY other selection. 1 Partition would be fine.
Name your partition, if you like
and, finally, 
5. Click the Apply button.
That should do it. If not, tell me which step stops you.


----------



## 5stateweather (Jul 2, 2012)

Number 4 stops me. 
It still won't let me click on the partition drop down.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 2, 2012)

You have a failing hard drive, or the partition map is simply really messed up.
If you didn't do anything that you are aware of, to 'lock' your drive, then maybe the hard drive is coincidentally close to failure.
Boot to your older system - which would be the system restore DVD, or your previous OS X installer, whatever that is.
When booted to your installer DVD, you'll likely still need to re-partition the hard drive. You'll find Disk Utility in the Utilities menu. Do the same process that I listed to re-partition your hard drive, then reinstall OS X...


----------



## 5stateweather (Jul 3, 2012)

DeltaMac said:


> You have a failing hard drive, or the partition map is simply really messed up.
> If you didn't do anything that you are aware of, to 'lock' your drive, then maybe the hard drive is coincidentally close to failure.
> Boot to your older system - which would be the system restore DVD, or your previous OS X installer, whatever that is.
> When booted to your installer DVD, you'll likely still need to re-partition the hard drive. You'll find Disk Utility in the Utilities menu. Do the same process that I listed to re-partition your hard drive, then reinstall OS X...



Okay, so I did some more research. 
My actual hard drive is not locked, but it still won't let me create another partition. 
My Parition is locked. It is locked and read only. 
I currently don't have my install CD. Which sucks.


----------



## stottm (Jul 8, 2012)

The disk is in use because you booted from it. You need to boot an external disk to format the internal disk. Your original OS install Disc should be able to run Disk Utility.

Or you can create a bootable thumb drive from Apple's Recovery Disk Assistant. http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1433
This is not the full install of Lion but it should let you blitz the HD and install the recovery partition then re-download Lion or just blank the disk so you can reinstall your original OS. 

Ideally, I would take the time to install your older OS then re-download Lion and follow these directions to create a bootable thumb drive install of the full Lion. 

http://www.tuaw.com/2011/08/11/build-your-own-lion-install-usb-thumb-drive-for-cheap/


----------



## stottm (Jul 8, 2012)

Duplicate post...


----------

